# Visa run from Abu Dhabi To Oman??



## Bagarinnan (Sep 8, 2012)

Hi there!
I'm in desperate need of help. I'm swedish and i live in UAE with my son, I'm a single mom and I have a swedish nanny here. She came 2 months ago and she had 30 days in her passport on arrival and we extended for an other 30 days in the immigration office. Next thursday we plan to go to Oman for an other 30 days. Is that possible now when I was that stupid to have the other 30 days in the immigration office? Or does she have to be outside UAE for 30 days before she can reenter? 
Does anyone know if its is possible just to enter Oman and then come straight back to UAE with her? Or do we have to stay in Oman for a day or so before entering UAE again?
Please help me out!!!
Best regards
//Bagarinnan


----------



## mgb (Sep 6, 2008)

Yes she can do a visa run as swedish passport holders get a visa on arrival in the uae. You only need to stay in oman long enough to get your passport stamped in and out and then you can re-enter the uae. What are you planning to do long term?


----------



## Bagarinnan (Sep 8, 2012)

Yes but is it possible to do that when she all ready had it extended at the immigration. I read some where that she needs to stay out of UAE 30 days before she can reenter beacause we extended it at the immigration and did not do the visa run. 
My mom is soon coming to help me .
BR







mgb said:


> Yes she can do a visa run as swedish passport holders get a visa on arrival in the uae. You only need to stay in oman long enough to get your passport stamped in and out and then you can re-enter the uae. What are you planning to do long term?


----------

